
Stanford Professor of Medicine Dr Ioannidis: Acting Without Reliable COVD19 Data - PlatorSolutions
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUvWaxuurzQ
======
7174n6
Unfortunately, you will never see this level-headed, common sense approach
promoted by the main-stream media.

